# Next Season Concerns



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

As much as I am stoked for next fall, I am also worried. I am not very jazzed about rumors/fact of the early season starting in August and all day everyday hunting starting 1 Nov.

Personally I would like to see a split Canada Goose season or something that allows us to shoot them into Jan. One of the reasons of all day hunting after 1 Nov was that


> the geese are leaving anyway so hunters should get them while they can


 The hardcore guys know this is BS as we still have new birds arriving.

Right now to me next season t just does not seem very bright as to what we may witness next season. Any one else share my fears/concerns or does any one disagree?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BTW my problem with the all day hunting is the early date. I would say maybe start that in Dec when it is really cold and birds are not coming off the roost till after 3 sometimes. I feel 1 Nov is way too early.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

I never heard that about the all day hunting. Post more if you hear more. Need to do some politics I guess. That does concern me as well especially for snow geese. Wish it was like before where they left the snow goose out of the all day season. Canada's that can be different since they tend to stick to 1 day feeding during the late season anyhow. Hope it doesn't happen or the snow goose hunting is only going to get tougher.
On the season length that can be tough that we are only allowed so many days during the season. If they do open it earlier and use more days that would only mean less later in the year. But if we ever have normal winters again having the season going into Jan. can mean a lot of the season there wouldn't be many hunting opportunities. This year has been an exception!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i agree totally, anyway who hunts late season knows that yeah there is days birds dont come off until 3, but more often than not you can scratch out a limit of singles and doubles before 2 o'clock, i personally do not agree with all day eveyday hunting after nov.1


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

There's something about hunting geese in the late season, in the evening, that appeals to me. I like being out in the evening and have had enough sucess on late season honkers to know that afternoon hunting during cold weather is very good. I think that the hunting gets better in the afternoon, as it gets colder.

I think if they run the season in ND up into January, the definately should allow all day hunting. But, November 1 is too early for all day gunning to start. That shouldn't start until later. They should wait for that until at least December.

Happy Holidays
Dan


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys are completely spoiled though when it comes to late season Canadas. Leo I know when it comes to the snow goose hunting times we've butt heads in the past. One thing that is completely frustrating though for me is that our canadas starting about November 10th only go to the field once a day. And that is at about 4pm. I have sat in the decoys many a Tuesday hoping to see birds before 2pm with no success. I do agree that November 1st is too early, but I think it should start on opening day of deer season. That is when it seems the Canadas go into late season mode and a lot of waterfowl pressure drops off.

Out east we don't get the extended hunting season you guys do because we don't have any water that stays open long enough. Even the Red River was frozen the first week of December. I would like to be able to maximize the time we do get with birds around.

I for one enjoyed my evening snow goose hunts this year!!! I do agree with you though that August goose season is completely dumb.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

An early Aug season makes no sense.There will be few if any harvested fields some years.But I would like to see them open the season the closest Saturday to Sept 1.Not always the first of Sept.Give everyone a chance at opening day.Opening the season during the week makes no sense.So an opening on say Aug. 27 would be the earliest.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I could live with the split season. Close the season the first 3 weeks of Nov. or the 3 weeks of deer season and open it up again around Dec 1 then you could hunt geese until the middle of Jan. This could just be done in the high plains unit only. The rest of the state could go by the regular season dates.
A guy would just have to roll the dice with the weather. Sac just froze over the other day. But if we get a winter with heavy early snows (if there is such a thing any more) the geese for the most part may push on.
I really don't think you will make everyone happy no matter what you do.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

KEN W said:


> .Give everyone a chance at opening day.Opening the season during the week makes no sense.So an opening on say Aug. 27 would be the earliest.


Ken not everyone works Monday through Friday so to say opening on Saturdays gives everyone a chance is false. I know people that have Tues and Wed off. What makes the Mon - Fri guys more important?

Hammerhead I agree with you. We could do the split for the high plains or the west only. Then when the west is closed in the split guys could maybe hook up with guys from the east and then when the east ends guys from the east could come over and hunt with us. Most of us are on a friendly basis so I am sure some swaps would work. And for those of us that have our internet beefs (me included) I am sure meeting up face to face and talking would really clarify/rectify a lot of issues. I could see it as a win win for both sides of the state.

As far as Aug goes I see a lot of guys water wacking birds that can't fly filling their limit so for those guys the amount of harvested/unharvested fields would not be a concern. I don't care about the bugs, I don't care about the heat. I just care that in my simple opinion an early Aug season would lead to a lot of wasted birds which I think most on this site would not want either.

Its snowing, its Christmas, and my family was just here to visit me while I was on duty. Does not get much better than that!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Hammerhead, I think that is a terrific idea. I just don't want to see it turn into the duck season. For some reason low plains closes earlier than high plains and the only feed I could find after Dec. 2nd was a frickin mallard field. That rule seems a little confusing to me. Do they consider the High Plains to be part of the Central Flyway and the Low Plains to be part of the Mississippi? Is that the difference in season lengths? If you look at banding information it isn't that easy to divide which birds fly in which flyway.

But if they were to do a split season for geese would they also take away snows? I think the GNF wants to maximize the amount of time hunters can pursue birds, and what happens if we actually got a real winter again? Would you guys really want to sacrifice November for January which could be frozen with 2 feet of snow? Plus think of all the problems if they did let you shoot snows but not Canadas. Do you know how many more yahoos are out hunting in the fall that couldn't tell the difference between a Canada goose and a Common Loon?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would say they could leave the Specks and Snows the same. We know most of those will bug out early and the Canadas will tough it out.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I say leave the season just as it was this year and if you want/need all day hunting, bring it in around December 1, after the snows have left. They get enough torment anyhow.

Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dan,

i have been here 4 seasons now. Every late season has been the same. Two years ago on the last two days we were still killing limits in Minot. The season needs to extend later.

They can say the big boys on the big lake and river are not local birds. You won't prove tha by me until they start banding the pizzz out of our local birds and see where they end up. I highly doubt when the birds around here start moving south they bypass all their brothers and sisters on the lake and river. I have seen no documented proof that they do. Right now we could be killing the heck out of those birds. I don't care what a select on here say. Access is not a problem. You just have to have the guts to nock on a door or two and there are plenty of places un posted and to pass shoot them.

I say put snows back to mornings only. I may have been in a small sample size of the state but it got to were I did not scout on Wed and Sat nights because the bafoonery was at high levels.

I don't believe that the guys on the east would not drive over to hunt especially if they were on Christmas Break. So what if one year we get an early cold snap. Thats the gamble of waterfowling. I realize my 4 years of NODAK hunting is tiny compared to some but knowing what I know about waterfowl it will take a huge freeze up to get all those honks to move south. I bet there are birds roosting on the lake ice right now.

All just my opinion.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> Dan,
> 
> i have been here 4 seasons now. Every late season has been the same. Two years ago on the last two days we were still killing limits in Minot. The season needs to extend later.
> 
> ...


That's what I just said Leo. Start the late season in December and hunt the late honkers, all day if you want. I don't think it should come in before that, however, after hearing your experiences with snows this past season. They get enough pressure from the jumpers and the roost shooters to keep them on edge. Not being able to feed in the evening...well, it might cause them to bug out sooner. Then we'd all be sad.

Back in Ohio, our best goose hunting was, and still is, after Christmas. There are more birds and they are moving more, then. Back there, cold weather was needed to get the local birds going out for corn and to get new birds on the lake. It's probably much the same here. I know I was seeing honkers and ducks during some really bitter weather this year, in the Minot area.

I'm just saying that it's cold enough here and the birds seem to be more field feeding oriented in this part of the country to bring all day hunting pressure on them as early as early December. I'm sure some of the birds are migrants but then we shot banded migrants years ago, in Ohio, during the September early season too. So....

Cordially,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dan only my first paragraph was directed at you and I was getting at you saying to leave the season like it was this year. I don't care about the all day hunting for canadas. I would rather see the season go into Jan and if they want to give more days past 2 that would be a bonus. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While I agree with most on the Aug opening, I do think that all day hunting after Nov 1st is not a bad idea, I would even support the all day starting the same time as deer gun season.

Except for Sat and Wen many of the birds I had an opportunity to hunt where not going out to feed until after 2 pm. Would hunting them have pushed them out of the area? I do not know, but I do know that they where not being pursued by others. Pressure just dropped off dramatically in the area I hunted.

While that may not be the case along the river, it sure seemed to be the case most other areas.

I wonder just how many people are actually out hunting waterfowl after the last week of Oct? I see a few, but not many. During deer season, for example I know that the pressure was nil in a large area with a lot of birds.

So a single group or two is not going to over pressure birds this time of the year.

I wonder if the G&F in their survey ever thought of asking how late people are hunting waterfowl? That would give a lot more information in regards to whether the shooting times could or should be extended!

I watched a group of birds this past weekend in the central part of the state. Not a big group, but for Christmas it is unusual to see them in this area. Most of the birds left with the first severe storm. Not because anyone was hunting them.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I did not make it to the last game and fish meeting in my area. From where I live to the meeting area, round trip was about 200 miles. I will be calling the NDGF today to express my opinions. For those of you that were at the last meeting here are my questions
1.Did the NDGF give any sound reasoning as to why we should be shooting the Canadas in August?
2 What is the position of the NDGF on this proposal?
3Where did this proposal come from?
North Dakota had first decent fall snow goose hunting in years. There is an evening shoot twice a week one for the weekday hunter and one for the weekend hunter.The regulations that we have now work very well. Leave them alone.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> North Dakota had first decent fall snow goose hunting in years. There is an evening shoot twice a week one for the weekday hunter and one for the weekend hunter.The regulations that we have now work very well. Leave them alone.


thats some of the best advice/comments i've heard in awhile.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Old Hunter said:


> I did not make it to the last game and fish meeting in my area. From where I live to the meeting area, round trip was about 200 miles. I will be calling the NDGF today to express my opinions. For those of you that were at the last meeting here are my questions
> 1.Did the NDGF give any sound reasoning as to why we should be shooting the Canadas in August?
> 2 What is the position of the NDGF on this proposal?
> 3Where did this proposal come from?
> North Dakota had first decent fall snow goose hunting in years. There is an evening shoot twice a week one for the weekday hunter and one for the weekend hunter.The regulations that we have now work very well. Leave them alone.


Old Hunter, you've been around here for awhile. When does the snows and blues normally leave the state and head further south?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Old Hunter.....as to your number 3......the proposal came from the Dept. of Interior.Our GNF didn't ask for it.It was offered to most states that have resident Giant Canadas.I think our GNF are justing looking at the proposal from the Feds.

Right now the Feds say the season cannot open until Sept 1.Thus having that opening even though it can be any day of the week.They are basically asking if we want it earlier.It would not change anything else.As I said in another thread.....open it the closest Sat to Sept first.....that way everyone can hunt them instead of opening it during the week.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I agree 100% with old hunter, leave them as they are.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I also agree with Old Hunter. Its's not broken, don't fix it.

As much as I would like to see longer hours for Canadas late in the season, I think we need to be careful what we wish for.

Not every law or restriction needs to change simply to tip odds in the hunters favor. In my opinion, its not how the game should be played.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

an old wiseman once told me.....don't be greedy you little bastard!!
As much as i would love more opportunities to shoot more birds i would rather have the rules stay as they are. I had to make some sacrafices to be able to hunt em but i think everyone else did too, so its only fair that they stay the way they are. My :2cents:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Not being too familiar with North Dakota, yet, does most of the larger towns hold a large population of resident geese in late summer, early fall?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes, at least in Grand Forks. Not in city limits, but within 300 yards.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

KEN W said:


> .....open it the closest Sat to Sept first.....that way everyone can hunt them instead of opening it during the week.


Once again not everyone has Sat and Sun off. So to be fair keep it 1 Sep. Then at some point everyone will have it off and if it really matters to someone that bad to have it off take a vacation day.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't see where a late season all day oppurtunity would hurt anything. It wouldn't effect the snows, as they are gone, and the honkers that sit on the water till later, on really cold days, would still be accessable to hunters. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I disagree Leo.....I know there are people who work Sat. and Sun.but the greater majority work Mon-Fri.It really wouldn't make any difference if it opened 2-3 days earlier.There is a reason why all seasons except big game open on a Sat.Our regular waterfowl season open the closest Sat. to Oct. first.....they could do the same for early Canada season.The GNF usually tries to do what is best for everyone.

And this is not for me.....since I am retired now opening it during the week is actually better for me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Going for the great majority though is not fair to everyone. Everyone haveing the chance to hunt an openner is fair.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo I have to disagree also, majority should rule here. Its whats best for most people. And like you said, if its that important for these people, they can take a day off for the opener.

Doesnt matter to me tho, I could care less if it opened on the weekday or weekend, either or you will find me out there


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I disagree about the majority! :beer:

And whatever day I would be off.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

dfisher said:


> I don't see where a late season all day oppurtunity would hurt anything.
> Dan


Here's the deal. The birds need some time to be alone, when they are not going to be harrassed. They need time to feed undisturbed. In my opinion, the main thing that made NoDak a fall snow goose mecca (pre-global warming, that is) was half day hunting. South Dakota was ticked off when NoDak went to that in the '70s, because NoDak held the birds until freeze up. Before that, they'd blow straight through to South Dakota.

Some days they came out to feed in the mornings, some days they did not feed until late. Same deal with the blacks, if you harrass the crap out of them all day long, they'll blow out of here on the back of the next Calcutta Clipper.

There's a trick to knowing when geese will come off early and when they won't. But you need to put in a lot of days to figure it out.

Half day goose hunting is the best thing that ever happened to NoDak waterfowlers.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

tb said:


> There's a trick to knowing when geese will come off early and when they won't. But you need to put in a lot of days to figure it out.


You are a 100% correct!


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree that we don't need to open the season in Aug. I also agree with Leo on leaving it on Sep.1 This year when it opened on Sat. there was SOOO many idiots out that I stayed home until Mon. I like the middle of the week that way you don't have to put up with idiots. As for a later season I am all for that. I would be 1 of the 1st to offer to scout for some of your Bis guys and hunt over here with you for some late season hunting along the river. So if you ever wana come over to the east holler at me and we can work something out.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not talking about Oct. and Nov. snow geese. I'm talking about December and January honkers. Obviously they are going to hang around all season or they'd already be gone. All day gunning wouldn't bother them very much if at all.

See, you guys wouldn't hunt them anyway so they'd be safe :lol:

Good luck, :beer: 
Dan


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> I disagree about the majority! :beer:
> 
> And whatever day I would be off.


I agree Leo. Keep it whatever day the 1st is. This past year the Sat opener was :lame: !!!

But with all seriousness I will probably never hunt an Early season opener in Nodak again. The geese are just too smart on opening day. 
I would pray that things stay the same.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

tb said:


> There's a trick to knowing when geese will come off early and when they won't. But you need to put in a lot of days to figure it out.


Funny thing is that the geese just don't fly in Southern IL when it snows. I still can't figure out that one.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

PJ said:


> tb said:
> 
> 
> > There's a trick to knowing when geese will come off early and when they won't. But you need to put in a lot of days to figure it out.
> ...


You've obviously not put in the time it takes to figure this out yet. :lol:

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Wolf777 (Dec 21, 2007)

Its amazing to me seeing the difference of regulations, birds and hunters from state to state. I was born here in Montana and have enjoyed many of the priveleges we have here. For us our waterfowl season starts in September and runs through the second week of January. We dont have near the numbers of birds that there are in your part of the flyway and we definitely dont have many snows(only in a few parts of the state). I've hunted geese in beat fields in October and had good days. I've had good hunts in January in wheat and corn fields. For us even on cold days most of the geese get off the water and start feeding by noon at the latest. The only thing that typically holds geese on the water here is fog. We dont have a law regualating times you can hunt in MT. It's all day everyday for the whole season. However, in MT most of the geese dont get down here until that first big cold snap, the second one pushes them straight through and there goes the season. I can see why some of you would be upset with the all day everday earlier in the season, but most people aren't avid enough to spend 6am to 5pm in a goose blind.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Maybe this has been said already as I didn't read every post entirely, but I can see the argument against all-day every day hunting since I think the birds would get harrassed pretty hard and it would likely push some of them out.

How about just adding Sunday to the already Wed & Sat all day hunting after say, Nov. 15 or something like that? My reasoning is: a guy like myself working until 4 or 5 every day can hardly get out and scout and that time of the year since it's dark by about 5 so if I really want to scout it would have to be on a Saturday. Then Sunday is my day to hunt and if the birds are coming off late I'm outta luck.


----------

